# 93 maxima..front speaker replacement..need help



## 93nissanchic (Nov 29, 2008)

I need to replace my two front speakers..curious to know if anyone has done this job on a 93 max i want to know what size speakers come in the car stock..so i can just buy them and dont have to rip the door apart to find out first.


----------

